# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Take our snap electricity consumption survey.

## Dave A

One of the measures proposed by government to reduce electricity demand is to introduce time sensitive electricity consumption metering. The threshold has been set at 500 kWh per month.

Take our electricity consumption survey and see if you will be affected. TIP: Have your electricity account handy first.

More information on page 2 of What the government plans to do here.

----------


## Chatmaster

Dave, where is the kWh use displayed on the account?

----------


## duncan drennan

If it does not show it, you can estimate it with the cost per kWh at 45c (approx)

kWh = cost / 0.45

----------


## Dave A

Different municipalities probably have different billing systems and information levels. 

When trying to work out your average consumption, one of the things to watch out for is how often they are reading your meter. In my case it seems that meter readings have been really regular both at home and at work, so that wasn't a problem.

----------


## Chatmaster

Thanks Duncan!
Yeeezzzzzz, my home account for last month comes in at 3886 kWh! Is this possible? Well I do  run my business from home, but still! WOW!

----------


## Chatmaster

Been looking at my account again. It has a column for the readings, and then consumption. The consumption is total 4426 is that my kWh? If it is, I have serious problems!

----------


## Dave A

> The consumption is total 4426 is that my kWh?


It probably is. Just check over what period, though. It helps if you have a few months worth of accounts just to double check.

I think a few people are going to go  :EEK!:

----------


## duncan drennan

> Been looking at my account again. It has a column for the readings, and then consumption. The consumption is total 4426 is that my kWh? If it is, I have serious problems!


I've been meaning to ask you about this....wow, that is a lot (for a home)....more than 10 times what I use.

What kind of things are you using that are eating so much energy? How many people living in your home? How many geysers? Pool(s)?

----------


## Chatmaster

OK, lets put this in perspective.
I am running a separate building (office) on the same premises. It has it's own kitchen, stove geyser. I am running about 6-8 computers, 3 printers, fans, lights etc for at least 12 hours a day for 6 days a week in my office (This might be more as I and some of my personnel often work more than 12 hours a day. I have a swimming pool, pump has to run about 6 hours a day. I have 3 kids, so on average we have 5 people that takes a bath/shower each day. We do not use the stove much because we make food in bulk and then freeze it. There after we would use the microwave. We also prefer a braai so my stoves is probably switched on maximum 3 times a month. We are coffee addicts and probably make coffee every hour, both home and office. 

I'll be honest with you this situation is stressing me out. I am seriously considering moving office away from my residence, this will have a serious cost implication for me though, so I am not keen on the idea. But if government continue on their path, I probably do not have a choice.

----------


## duncan drennan

> I'll be honest with you this situation is stressing me out. I am seriously considering moving office away from my residence, this will have a serious cost implication for me though, so I am not keen on the idea. But if government continue on their path, I probably do not have a choice.


I don't see how moving your office out will help. You'll still have to pay based on the time of use tariff in the office, and then you also have to pay rent/bond on top of that.

Would you like to start a new thread and try to have an online discussion about an "energy audit" for your home/office? We can try to find the cheapest ways to drop your electricity usage and monitor it over the next few months.

----------


## Chatmaster

Done! Energy audit for your home or office

----------

